

Learning quantum mechanics at age 14 - zkz
http://sci.tech-archive.net/Archive/sci.physics.research/2005-03/0484.html

======
RK
I remember finding the Jordan book in the library when I was first taking
quantum as an undergrad. It seemed like a very interesting approach, but also
like it was leaving a lot of important concepts out.

